# ARP: Confessional Membership?



## Jake (Jul 2, 2017)

Does the ARP intend with this membership vow to have a confessional membership?

"Do you accept that the doctrines and principles of the Standards of the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church are founded upon the Scriptures?"

Furthermore, does anyone know the context of the change from this older version I've found floating on the web?:

Do you accept the doctrines and principles of the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church, so far as you understand them, as agreeable to and founded on the Word of God?


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 4, 2017)

Jake said:


> Does the ARP intend with this membership vow to have a confessional membership?
> 
> "Do you accept that the doctrines and principles of the Standards of the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church are founded upon the Scriptures?"
> 
> ...



Jake,

Historically, the language of "founded upon the Word of God and agreeable thereto" has been used during ordination vows relating to the discipline and government of a church, as opposed to its confession of faith. The intent is that one is able to own that the government and discipline is an acceptable application of Biblical principles, while maintaining that those principles could also be applied in other ways. An example would be the rules of order which govern the meetings of the courts of the church.

What the same language could mean in relation to a confession of faith, I do not really know. Confessions of faith are, by definition, a description of Scriptural principles, not an application of those principles.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks Tyler – any thoughts from anyone familiar with the ARP specifically?


----------



## T. E. Rickard (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Jake,

The General Synod, which is the highest court in the ARPC just had a question at the 2016 Synod from the Canadian Presbytery that led to a study which was presented in 2017. This will be in the 2017 Minutes, but attached is the copy that was approved at the 2017 Synod. Happy to try and answer any other questions you might have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

